

Show HN: ReelSurfer Mobile Watch Page - njoglekar
http://reelsurfer.com/watch/reel_entry/4627

======
WrkInProgress
HTC One X using Chrome on ICS.

1.) The video just does not load up for me both on cellular data and WiFi. 2.)
The Create submenu is cut off. I see "Create a Ree".

~~~
njoglekar
Thanks! Do regular youtube videos play for you?

------
njoglekar
Hello HN, we would love your feedback / any glitches you might see on
different devices

